# What do you think about skylights?



## Jungle (Aug 3, 2014)

Since i having so much fun on the roof i was thinking add a sky light or two?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1-or 2 like this on the south side of the roof?  Maybe in the middle, or towards the end so you could sleep and look up through the skylight and see the stars at night. Probably 1 is enough in the middle.

I think the higher the up they are the better to install, less rain. Would it be strange to put right at the top above the collar tie? Say 12 inches bellow the ridge vent? since the interior is finished all the way up. Drier up there and more light to catch.
You lose a lot of heat with these things, maybe 2x2 is better?


----------



## Jungle (Aug 4, 2014)

I got a deal on this for $75, i can't really see any down side of skylight, other than it can leak and you lose some heat. Some air and heat will escape for it anyways, which is not a bad thing for a roof.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never hear of this company sunburst before...?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2014)

Install that on a curb made out of 2x6 or 2x8 on edge to keep it up and out of the rain and snow and on the high side build a deverter so to run the water around it. The siudes of the curb want to be directly above rafters
As this raised area doesn't allow for much insulation, condensation will be a problem. When we build a vaulted ceiling roof system the rafters are 2x10s to allow for insulation and then it is strapped with 2x4s under the sheeting to allow for air movement under the sheeting. Your system is shy of a few things and now when you install this you will be blocking any venting you have in that bay. so you should add a roof vent just below this window.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Neil i'm thinking put it right up high just bellow the ridge vent. Bad?
I looked at that kijiji deal and i decided to pass, it is entirely plastic.
Better get this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is on sale. It not curb mount but has the flashing built in. Are you saying the curb mount is so much better?
I was thinking condensation problem too. Should i get a vented one instead?




I'm wonder if i should located the skylight in the middle of the roof for max light or to the side under the sleeping area for the star effect?

What kind of roof vent did you have in mind, like this?




I see what your saying have a vent just bellow the sky light then create a hole and small vent pipe that can vent the skylight as well!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2014)

The first one in post #4 is the one we see all the time  set on a 2x6 or 2x8 box on the roof. We just tack them in place and the roofers do their majic with flashing.  I don't think it works to close to the ridge, At least I can't figure it so if you do come down a little you will need a deverter, all that is, is a 2x4 cut on a seat cut and 2 triangles of plywood. If you need one I can help with that.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 5, 2014)

Seems like any easy way to increase the value of house, i always wanted a skylight. 2x4 is massive, its bigger on the outside like 56'.   I better get the vented skylight, that will too much fun to 'open the hatch.' Mike Homes also says to get the curb model, of course i'm skeptical, it is pretty good pitch up there...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/home-and-garden/real-estate/mike-holmes/article1088519/

This roofing job is really tiring, i have to take off all the decking and replace in. My body hurts all the time, i getting a pro on the weekend. Apparently 96% of roofers in this area of Ontario have criminal records, go figure!


----------



## Jungle (Aug 7, 2014)

I installed one now and am think 2 more, one in the middle and one to the right.  It is so great because it is free light. It's the brights window in the house by far, the rest look like grey teeth,


----------



## nealtw (Aug 7, 2014)

Whatever turns you on.:trophy:


----------



## Jungle (Aug 14, 2014)

Ice dams? Ice and water membrane should go down all the way to from the skylight.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 14, 2014)

Jungle said:


> Ice dams? Ice and water membrane should go down all the way to from the skylight.



Is this a statement or a question?


----------



## Jungle (Aug 15, 2014)

I think i'm going to be in trouble with ice dam's. When the snow hits the skylight it will melt. One solution is make a foam insert and use that in the winter. Another idea would be to flash the area from the sky light down. You can see where the snow and ice shield ends on the picture. ooops!
 I don't think a curb is wise at all. Sorry Mike and Neil. A curb will just attract more snow and ice.
 I wonder if the ice will go up under the ridge vent? Maybe have to block the area just above the skylights?

I'm starting to regret not installing new standing seam metal roofing. These shingles will probably not be good for more than 10 years. Metal panels would cost about 50% more, around $1.40 a sq foot. but easier to install and no ice dam problem.  Then last 20 year + at which time they could be sold for scrap. I'm getting $30 each for the old panels. They are only $70 new.

I'm thinking i did the wrong thing. With a close ceiling it should be metal roofing or a second layer of roof over the first. The second layer roof would be cheap and solve all ice problems. With a close roof the deck will never be cold enough. If i use the skylights in the winter it will be ice dam city. Good thing i have roxual and metal ceiling, any leaks in the roof should be no problem, but maybe hard to detect.

Some of the roofing tar came in under the edge of skylight too. How long does it take to gas off? I guess i should try to remove it. Maybe silicone in the gap.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2014)

You didn't read the directions on the shingle wrapper, did you?


----------



## Jungle (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes old dog, how do you know what brand this is and what it say on the instructions or does not? You know this is 'forum' don't you? If you don't like explaining things maybe you are in the wrong place?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm always open to being enlightened, tell me where it says that vertical racking is OK on a dimensional shingle.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 15, 2014)

Your point being...?


----------



## Jungle (Aug 15, 2014)

This is what the OP should have done:


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'm always open to being enlightened, tell me where it says that vertical racking is OK on a dimensional shingle.



vertical racking??????????


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2014)

nealtw said:


> vertical racking??????????




6" bar line, where shingles are installed in a zipper pattern.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> 6" bar line, where shingles are installed in a zipper pattern.



Thank you;


----------



## Jungle (Aug 16, 2014)

With these type you are suppose to cut off 6", 11", 17", then a full shingle for each row. I think it so more to change the pattern.
I think it turned out fine. It would require so much more moving of the roof brackets. We took caulk lines. Not really me, a local guy with years of experience, but i helped. Still a DIY effort.  I'm more concerned about ice dams in the future. I guess we'll see soon enough.

It's pain because it has been raining on and off. But next week should be 4 days of clear weather and can finish the other side.


----------



## BigDawg72 (Aug 31, 2014)

I would personally make the mount out of 2x4's so that when you flash it you can beat the 4x6" flashing over the top of the mount and then place the lid over the top. The one shown at the top is just the top and is not a complete kit.


----------

